# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Adobe Audition

## Gridaria

Дайте ссылочку на скачивание Adobe Audition, пожалуйста!

----------


## EYLLO

http://webfile.ru/4462339 AdobeAudition_1_5.rar 
Размер 31625677 кб Номер на WebFile.ru 4462339
В природе существуют и более современные версии...но меня и эта редакция вполне устраивает! Успехов в творчестве!:yes:

----------

